
Pixel Objectness (2017) - lainon
http://vision.cs.utexas.edu/projects/pixelobjectness/
======
lainon
Note that there's a more recent paper than the one linked on the project page:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.04702](https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.04702)

------
amelius
Did they cherry-pick the examples? It looks suspiciously good.

~~~
fhood
That's what I was wondering. This is way beyond the level of accuracy that I
have seen from anything else.

~~~
amelius
Honestly, I find this practice unacceptable, and unfortunately I see it a lot.
The academic world should frown upon this kind of presentation.

------
xfr
Should have (2017) in the title.

~~~
dang
Done. Thanks!

